# Dog barking at tv commercials



## Wrigley99 (Feb 16, 2014)

Has anyone had a beautiful little spoiled dog that barks at commercials. At first it was ones that had dogs in them, then it went to insurance and geriatric commercials. I need help. Don't want to use a squirt bottle.


----------



## kelly528 (Feb 13, 2014)

Don't use a squirt bottle. Give him some credit! He's looking out for you and trying to alert you to the apparent presence of dogs in the house. 

To get a dog to be quiet on command, you need to teach them how to talk on command. When you get them speaking, issue the command 'quiet' and treat them when they do. When they are down-pat on speak/quiet in succession, you can try 'quiet' on its own when they are already barking. It takes a bit of practice but they tend to shut up right away when they realize you have a goodie in your hand


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Is it only during commercials?

Do not use a squirt bottle. Teaching them to speak/hush is a great suggestion. Also giving them something to do while you watch tv. Stuffed Kong, other kind of food dispenser (give them their meal during TV time), treat puzzle toy, bully stick..

Every time the dog looks at the tv, I'd try to mark and reward _before_ the bark. That way the dog is rewarded for looking without barking, and also interrupted from the pattern.

I have a theory that some dogs are irritated by TV due to the frame rate. People see about 60 frames per second. Dogs see faster. To them, TV flashes. They see the black frame between each picture. TVs refresh different ways.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jZ6mEh3KCbk


----------



## littlesoprano (Sep 21, 2013)

Being I have a Sheltie, I know all about barking at random stuff lol. It took us some time to manage it, but for us the quiet command and also time outs helped us a lot. We would tell him quiet, and if he came over to us and stopped barking, JACKPOT i.e lots and lots of treat and praise. If he didn't, it was a quick time out into the bathroom. We were pretty persistent, and it helped a ton. Also for sounds and/or commercials (his favorite is youtube videos), I'd use a recording, and start with a few seconds, and if he survived say 2 seconds, click, praise, treat. Then I would slowly increase the duration between the start of the sound and the click/treat, and then before we knew it, he was able to go through an entire video/commercial. 

It really required a LOT of patience, though it was worth it in the end. Also for him, once he was called to quiet, we always do one of his favorite tricks (spin and put em up-sit pretty with his paws up in the air). This helps to get his mind off of what set him off, and calms him for the most part. If he gets to intense, and won't respond to the quiet command, he gets a quick time out. Time outs have been invaluable, as it calms him down when he gets to intense with his barking. 

Just be persistent, and from personal experience, I found conditioning him to stay quiet with recordings and practice, especially with the sounds that set him off, to be of great help. I still give him loads of treats if he is quiet during events that normally set him off. 

I wish you luck lol!


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

My doxie fiona dose it


----------



## doggiepop (Feb 27, 2014)

how can she dose it and bark?



5 s corral said:


> My doxie fiona dose it


----------



## MarkAD (Feb 22, 2014)

My maremma will bark at dogs, and big cats on TV. He used to lunge at the TV. But we have used no and down and worked with him so he no longer lunges amd now it is good for a luagh at times.


----------

